# How big can I go in the rear?



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

My 2006 came stock with 235/40 R18s from the factory. Now i know there is no room for growth in the front but how big can I go in the back?
I just want to know how wide I can go in the rear without rubbing, screwing up the ABS/T/C. I had 315/40R16 on my firebird so 235s arent cutting it

Thank you guys


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your wheels are 8" wide. Don't waste your time going any bigger then 245 or you won't have a solid contact patch.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

:agree


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can get your stock rear wheels widened at WeldCraft to 9-9.5" wide and put bigger tires back there. One thing to remember tho is think measurement and not tire size. Tire width varies widely by brand. A Nitto "275" is the width of most brands "265s". BFGs run wide. I know it sounds stupid but you'd think that the manufacturers could afford a tape measure. Given the widened wheel and some fender rolling/cutting and bushings you can easily get 275-285s back there. Going another way and getting a different brand wheel it may be a little harder as you need really big offsets (55-60mm is best) to pull the tire in and they are hard to find. The absolute last option IMHO is to jack up your car like a 4x4 and ruin your handling so the tires can stick out and still clear.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have aftermarket AZA wheels with 285/35/ZR18's on the back. Fenders rolled and BMR drag bags installed with 25 psi. in each bag. If your looking to go with aftermarket wheels. Fenders rolled for $60, drag bags $100, replaced bag lines with heavy duty lines and fittings from Lowes for $30. Well worth it.....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You may not remember what the car rides like without pumped up drag bags but with them like that a car will hop in the back over every bump and like I said the handling goes to crap. To each his own. . .


----------

